# الألياف البصرية مزاياها وفوائدها...لزيادة معلوماتك



## غريب الطباع (12 سبتمبر 2009)

إمدادات الكيبلات البصرية تحت سطح الأرض




إمدادات الكيبلات البصرية تحت سطح البحر​





















وسيلة آمنة لاستخدامها في أحواض السباحة 




















*ما هي الألياف البصرية؟*
الألياف البصرية هي ألياف مصنوعة من الزجاج النقي طويلة ورفيعة لا يتعدى سمكها سمك الشعرة يجمع العديد من هذه الألياف في حزم داخل الكيبلات البصرية وتستخدم في نقل الإشارات الضوئية لمسافات بعيدة جداً.
ويتكون الليف البصري من :

<LI style="COLOR: #000000">*االقلب (Core) **:* وهو عبارة عن زجاج رفيع ينتقل فيه الضوء. 
<LI dir=rtl style="COLOR: #000000">*العاكس ( Cladding): *مادة تحيط باللب الزجاجي وتعمل على عكس الضوء مرة أخرى إلى مركز الليف البصري. 
*الغطاء الواقي (Buffer Coating):* غلاف بلاستيكي يحمي الليف البصري من الرطوبة أو ويحميه من الضرر و الكسر. 






*كيفية انتقال الضوء في الألياف البصرية
*تنتقل الإشارات الضوئية في الكيبلات البصرية خلال الليف الزجاجي الرفيع (Core) وذلك عن طريق الانعكاسات المتتالية للضوء والتي يحدثها العاكس(Cladding) المحيط بالقلب الزجاجي والذي يعمل كمرآة عاكسة للضوء.
ولأن العاكس لا يمتص الضوء الساقط عليه بل يقوم بعكسه إلى داخل الليف البصري طوال رحلته فإن الضوء ينتقل لمسافات بعيدة دون أن يفقد أو يتضاءل .ولكن في بعض الأحيان يحدث وأن تضعف الإشارات الضوئية نتيجة لوجود الشوائب في مادة الزجاج الليفي ، وبشكل عام يمكن القول أن كفاءة الليف البصري ومدى انتقال الإشارات الضوئية فيه لمسافات طويلة دون أن تفقد أو تضعف تعتمد على عاملين: 

درجة نقاء مادة الزجاج المصنوع منها الليف البصري (Core). 
الطول الموجي للضوء المستخدم ،فمثلاً في الأطوال الموجية (nm 850) تكون نسبة الضعف في الإشارات الضوئية المرسلة حوالي( من 60% إلى 75% لكل كيلومتر).وفي الأطوال الموجية(nm1.300) تتراوح النسبة من 50% إلى 60% لكل كيلومتر.
وهناك أنواعا من الألياف البصرية ذات الكفاءة العالية والتي تعد نسبة الضعف في إشاراتها الضوئية صغيرة جدا لا تزيد عن 10% لكل كيلومتر للضوء ذو الطول الموجي (nm 1.300). 





*استخدام الألياف البصرية في الاتصالات
*تتكون وحدة الاتصالات بالألياف البصرية من: 

<LI dir=rtl>جهاز الإرسال(Transmitter): يرسل الإشارات الضوئية المشفرة. 
الألياف البصرية( Optical Fibers): تعمل هذه الألياف على توصيل ونقل المعلومات كإشارات ضوئية ولمسافات طويلة. 
مجدد أو معزز الإشارات الضوئية(Optical Regenerator):  وهذا ضروري لتعزيز الإشارات وتقويتها حتى لا تضعف وتتلاشى خلال رحلتها الطويلة عبر الكيبلات البصرية. 
جهاز الاستقبال(Receiver): يستقبل الإشارات الضوئية ويحل تشفيرها. 
*جهاز الإرسال (Transmitter)
*فيه تدار الأجهزة لتعطي سلسلة من الومضات الضوئية المتعاقبة التي تولد الشفرات أو الإشارات الضوئية المرسلة. 
*معزز الإشارات الضوئية(Optical Regenerator):
*كما ذكر سابقاً أن هناك بعضاً من الإشارات الضوئية التي تفقد أو تضعف خاصة عندما تسير لمسافات طويلة كالذي يحدث في الكيبلات الممتدة تحت سطح البحر والتي تستخدم في أغراض الاتصالات بين السفن والغواصات، وبالتالي تعالج هذه الكيبلات البصرية بمعززات لهذه الإشارات تمتد على طول الكيبل وتعمل على تقوية الإشارات الضوئية .تتكون هذه المعززات من ألياف بصرية مغلفة بمادة خاصة،وعندما تسقط الإشارات الضوئية الضعيفة على جزيئات المادة فإنها تستثار لتعطي إشارات ضوئية قوية لها نفس خصائص الإشارات الضوئية الساقطة،أي أن الغلاف يعمل عمل الليزر(تفخيم الضوء الساقط) وهكذا تستمر عملية انتقال الضوء لمسافات طويلة دون أن تفقد. 
*المستقبل (Receiver):
*تستخدم في هذه المستقبلات خلايا ضوئية( Photocell) أو الثنائيات الضوئية (Photodiode) التي تتعرف وتكشف الإشارات الضوئية المرسلة وتحل شفرتها إلى إشارات كهربية تدير الأجهزة المختلفة كالتلفزيون ،والكمبيوتر،والهاتف...وغيرها. *مزايا وفوائد الألياف البصرية
*أحدثت الألياف البصرية ثورة في عالم الاتصالات، فما هو سبب هذه الثورة ؟ ولماذا يفضل استخدامها عن الأسلاك المعدنية التقليدية؟
تتميز الألياف البصرية عن الأسلاك المعدنية بالخصائص التالية: 

غير مكلفة: 
يمكن صنع أميال من الكيبلات الضوئية بتكلفة أقل مقارنة بتلك الكيبلات المصنوعة من المعادن كأسلاك النحاس. 
<LI style="COLOR: #f06048">رفيعة السمك: 
تتميز الألياف البصرية بأنها رفيعة ودقيقة مقارنة بالأسلاك المعدنية.وبما أن هذه الألياف رفيعة فإنه يمكن تجميع العديد منها في حزم لتمتد في كيبلات أقطارها صغيرة وهذا لا يمكن عمله مع أسلاك النحاس. 
كفاءتها عالية:
فهناك القليل فقط من الإشارات الضوئية التي تفقد أو تضعف مقارنة بالأسلاك المعدنية. 
تستخدم الإشارات الضوئية لنقل المعلومات:
تنتقل المعلومات كإشارات ضوئية عبر الألياف البصرية على عكس الأسلاك النحاسية التي تستخدم الإشارات الكهربية وهذه الإشارات الضوئية المارة في أحد الألياف لا تتداخل مع إشارات الألياف الأخرى الموجودة معها في نفس الحزمة داخل الكيبل،وهذا يعني عدم تداخل الخطوط خلال المحادثات الهاتفية حيث يكون الصوت واضح ونقي. 
تنقل الإشارات الرقمية:
تعد الألياف البصرية مثالية وملائمة لنقل الإشارات الرقمية والمستخدمة في شبكات الكمبيوتر. 
أمنة ضد الحرائق:
لا تستخدم الألياف الضوئية أي إشارات كهربية،ولذلك تعتبر وسيلة آمنة لنقل المعلومات والإشارات الضوئية لمسافات طويلة دون الخوف من أضرار الحرائق الناجمة عن الشحنات الكهربية. 
خفيفة الوزن:
تعد الألياف البصرية خفيفة الوزن مقارنة بأسلاك النحاس،كما أنها تحتل مساحة صغيرة عند إمدادها تحت الأرض مقارنو بالمساحة الكبيرة التي تحتلها كيبلات الأسلاك المعدنية. 
مرونتها عالية:
مما يميز الألياف البصرية أنها مرنة ولذلك فهي تستخدم في الكاميرات الرقمية للأغراض التالية:
- لالتقاط الصور الطبية عن طريق استخدامها في المناظير المختلفة(endoscope , laparoscope and bronchoscope.
- لتفحص عملية اللحام في أنابيب ومحركات الطائرات والسيارات والصواريخ..وغيرها. 
ولذلك يفضل استخدام الألياف البصرية صناعياً وفي الاتصالات وأسلاك وخطوط الكمبيوترات


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووور جدا على هذه المعلومات . وبدي منك طلب . تحاوله تجمع هذه الماده على شكل pdf وورد.

لكي يتم تناولها كملف مرفق.

مشكووور جدا


----------



## phd.loay younis (24 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا و شكرا لك على الطرح الرائع


----------



## ابوعداي (24 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية ومشكور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عصام عبد الله (16 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية ومشكور


----------



## Eng.Ihab_Mansour (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكووووور جدا على هذه المعلومات*


----------



## nvufet (24 سبتمبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## fyda (8 أبريل 2013)

يعطيك العافية يارب


----------



## aryamayhm (28 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة 
بس عايزين نعرف اذا ماكانت للالياف البصرية عيوب وماهي؟؟
وكمان مثلا اذا عايزة امد الكابيلات تحت الارض او تحت المياه هل ملوحة التربة او المياه يؤثر على هذه الكابلات وحتى بعد مرور الزمن وماذا يحدث بالتحديد ارجو الافادة


----------



## amir_ezat (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## haydernaje77 (8 يونيو 2013)

...........thank you..............


----------

